# Центр Спинальной Нейрохирургии Москвы (67 Больница)



## Весёлый (15 Апр 2018)

Прошу всех форумчан, кто оперировался в Центре Спинальной Нейрохирургии Москвы (67 Больница), по возможности, оставить отзыв. Нужна информация. Спасибо!


----------



## JesJon (16 Апр 2018)

Я оперировался в 2003 году. Оперировал Дзукаев, ассистировала Сидоренко (фашист). Раньше считал, что прооперировали удачно. Теперь зная много больше про операции, однозначно ответить не могу. Хирурги там в основном не супер. Я думаю среднемосковского уровня. Может кроме заведующих. Но в момент операции заведующих может и не быть - очень любят ездить по форумам, симпозиумам, презентациям. Так что как и везде - лотерея. Если накосячат, то особенно не расстрояться, предложат подбирать консервативное лечение. Текучка приличная. Дзукаев самолюбивый человек и равновеликой личности долго работать у себя не позволит. Поэтому есть Дзукаев, Пейкер и серая масса, которую научили резать, а думать только Чапай может. Поэтому надо попасть на консультацию либо к Дзукаеву либо к Пейкеру. Мнение остальных можно спокойно игнорировать, они своего не имеют. И не в коем случае не оперироваться в отсутствие заведующих - я думаю это может очень печально закончиться.
Мне например пообщаться с Дзукаевым после второй операции не дали - не положено. Сказали якобы мои снимки ему показывали, что там на самом деле я не знаю. В 2003 я просто пришел к нему на прием без записи и разговаривал как с обычным человеком. Сейчас это невозможно. ЦАААРЬ!!!!!!


----------



## Нэт2555 (4 Июл 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> Я оперировался в 2003 году. Оперировал Дзукаев, ассистировала Сидоренко (фашист). Раньше считал, что прооперировали удачно. Теперь зная много больше про операции, однозначно ответить не могу. Хирурги там в основном не супер. Я думаю среднемосковского уровня. Может кроме заведующих.


Согласна полностью. Дзукаев, может и на уровне обычных российских нейрохирургов, остальные из его коллектива ...это вообще ни о чем. Реклама необыкновенная, отзывы на сайте 67 спинального центра - сплошной восторг и овации мастерству . Пациенты из регионов, обслуживаются только за наличный расчет. Операции стоят около 300тыс руб. не считая дополнительных трат на сопутствующие материалы, пластины. кости иск. и тд. Нам тоже довелось поговорить с Дзукаевым, но только уже  после неудачной операции в августе 2017г  , как бы им деланной в чем глубоко сомневаюсь.....идти на повторную переделку к нему, даже после его объяснений, совсем не захотелось, а после бредового лепета ведущего нейрохирурга Гулого с его ЛФК...так просто пришлось развернуться и ехать в Санкт-Петербург, где и отношение к пациентам разительно отличается, и хирурги - работяги настоящие. Операция прошла по переделке после 67-ой - хорошо. Отзыв обязательно напишу после периода  восстановления. Операция была сделана 21.06.2018г


----------



## NaTaShKiN (10 Июл 2018)

Я знаю что в 67 больнице советуют устанавливать импланты Диаме ( платно) , точно также как в 81 всем суют кофлекс за 180 тыщ и в 20 больнице советуют/навязывают за 251 тыщу кейдж и имплант . Я т.к обошла  5 нейрохирургов ( 67, 81, 20 , склифосовский, свой выбор сделала на Пирогова ) ни капли не пожалела. Операция бесплатно по квоте, все по делу, без развода и личной выгоды. Здоровья Вам.


----------



## tankist (11 Сен 2018)

@NaTaShKiN, а кто Вас оперировал в Пирогова? Какие впечатления? Какой результат?


----------

